# Whole info: 'human' bite marks on face



## lillyttc

hi,
My 1 year old daughter was bitten by another girl in the day care a little bad. the bite marks look so awful that I feel like crying every time I look at her face :cry::cry:. I had taken her to the doctor and he asked me to put antiseptic on it every now and then and to give paracetamol. I asked him if the marks will be permanent, he said its difficult to tell now. Its at a very obvious location on the cheek and chin. Its very hard to look at her face, its pulling me down. 

I want to ask if anybody had any similar experience and if the marks go away? probably the small girl who did that might not know what she was doing or so I am trying to tell myself, but I think I can never think positive for her. If wishes had powers than I cant think how bad her life could be, but fortunately I know they don't.

--- I am adding all the info here ---
1. We were not told the identity of the other girl, they said they are not supposed to reveal. Then my husband asked them what the problem was, and if the parents hit the child frequently (this is classified as physical abuse?), he was told 'yes', and also that they are trying all the alternatives to deal with the child (and child's problem). 

2. They are teeth marks I am sure because, I had visited the creche immediately after this had happened and there were bad teeth marks all over, it looked much more worse. The image that I posted was taken almost 8 hours later.

3. Thanks a lot for all those who told it wont scare :flower:, I am feeling much better today with the healing process. Her face looks much better. She seems to have forgotten everything and back to her full energy :dohh::haha::happydance:

4. the place where I live, its almost impossible to get creche, it takes at least 1 year. So I am planning to take a break from my work for 6-10 months, but its not possible immediately, so I have to hold on for few more months.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Did the bite mark break the skin?


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom got bitten on his arm quite badly at nursery last year. It was really obvious - you could count the teeth! But within 3 days it had faded right down and after 5 days there was no sign of it at all. Might take a bit longer if the skin is broken but it should go completely I would have thought.

I wouldn't waste energy being angry with the other child. It won't have been done in spite like an older child will. It was just an instant reaction and tbh next time it could be your LO doing the biting - all toddlers have it in them to bite when they're annoyed /angry.


----------



## lillyttc

yes there seems to be shallow tears 4-5 long ones here and there in crescent shapes. It did bleed a little but that did not worry the doctor much, though he was very surprised to know when I told him its by another girl. I feel really crappy, I just wish my baby was really sick and I would have kept her at home taking off.


----------



## lillyttc

yes i know that children have that tendency and thats why I kept myself calm and composed though I was burning inside looking at my daughters scarry face. But to-be-honest, to me they(bites) seem too many to feel its just a one time random reaction. And its on the face and at very very obvious locations. Every child is beautiful to its parents, especially to mother. I had dressed her in a new dress and she was looking really cute in the morning, when I had dropped her in the day care all had a second look at her. I dont know how to calm myself. I really feel very depressed right now. She seems so very different with those marks, if they stay permanently, she has to be a strong girl.


----------



## catfromaus

They won't stay. At the moment my youngest is going through a biting phase, she has bitten my two year old 3 times, leaving a mark each time. It always fades, I know what you mean about bite marks making you feel so angry though- it is one thing I struggle to deal with calmly.


----------



## upsy daisy1

ive worked in nurserys in the past and have seen quite a few bite marks. sometimes its hard to stop them no matter how closely you monitor or occupy the kids. but i also know how hard it is to see your child be on the recieving end. my daughter got scratched at nursery the other day down the side of her face.it wasnt really bad but did break the skin at the top and was visable down her cheek. i didnt stress too much over the incident as i know that kids are kids and my daughter has been on the attacking side. but it does break you heart to see it and know your child experienced it. even though its hard to say if it will mark as im not sure exactly what it looks like, when ive seen bite marks that were pretty bad within a week or so they have disapeared. we use to put sudacream to help with the redness and that helped alot. i hope lo is and has forgotten the incident. and im sure she is still just as beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzieshunni

They won't stay. Children have amazing skin that heals very quickly. I have friends whose children have had pacemakers (not the same thing, I know) but they have almost no scarring from the operations. I'm sure she will heal well :)


----------



## XJessicaX

Goodness me! Your poor LO! How on earth does a child bite a face anyway? The offending child must have pinned her down to do it so where on earth was his/her key worker who is meant to be supervising them?! I would be extremely cross with the day care.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Yeah I wouldnt be happy with day care either, there only supposed to have 4 kids to each person so for a child to probably pin one down and bite its face long enough to have marks like what your describing where the hell was the assistant....


----------



## XJessicaX

At 12 months it should be 1 adult to 2 children. There really isnt an excuse!


----------



## whit.

Here it's 1 adult to 5 children at 12 months. 

It won't stay. When I worked in a daycare we watched the children VERY closely but anything can happen and the little buggers are very fast!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww bless her :(

I wouldn't worry too much about scarring. LO cut her face really bad a year ago and had to have it glued, the nurse told me it would scar badly. A year later it's barely visible and tbh if you didn't know it was there you probably wouldn't notice, this time next year I think it will be gone. 
:hugs:


----------



## XJessicaX

whit. said:


> Here it's 1 adult to 5 children at 12 months.
> 
> It won't stay. When I worked in a daycare we watched the children VERY closely but anything can happen and the little buggers are very fast!

One adult to FIVE children??! Blimey! No wonder you guys moan about the day cares!! Tabs last nursery it was never more than 1:2 and sometimes 1:1.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

That's kinda weird Whit. Ours was 1:3 for 18 months to 3 years in Cali.


----------



## hattiehippo

Even 1:2 these things can happen easily and that ratio doesn't mean an adult is literally sat next to each pair of children ready to intervene.

Sounds like the other child I'd a very quick lunge with teeth out and unless the adult was right on top of them they wouldn't be able to stop them making contact.

OP - hope your LO is feeling a bit better today.


----------



## Lina

I'm so sorry this happened. Did you find out which child did it? I would have a word with the mother.


----------



## anita665

Wow, poor you. :hugs: I don't know what I'd do in that situation but I know I'd feel very upset about it. Tbh I would probably cry.

I agree that the skin will heal quickly but I'm shocked that this happened in the first place. I can understand with older toddlers because there is more of them per person but at your LO's age they should have constant supervision. You're LO would have cried after the first bite (if not before) and that should have allerted someone to the situation.


----------



## lillyttc

I couldn't ask many questions to them, I almost knew they wont tell us who the kid was either, though I have a good guess about it. My husband dropped my child at the day care and asked the assistant a lot of questions. I was told yesterday that the other kid wanted to kiss, but it was very clear from todays response my husband got that the child vented her violent frustration on my daughter. The girls parents are abusive towards her he was told, and also that this is not the first incident of this kind, but I guess the first one on the face and so bad. We are told that the day care is trying legal and counselling alternatives to deal with this child. I think they cant even say no to admitting the child. 

By yesterday evening my girl seemed to be in a normal mood, but yesterday afternoon she was really scared and dint leave me for a while. I don't want to feel bad about the other child sincerely but I just feel so insane :cry: when I see my daughters face or the thought comes to my mind. 

Thank you all for making me feel better, I wish that her scares fade away and she looks normal again, it looks quite unpleasant now. I will attach a photo when I go home, and probably then I can know if this kind of scare had been seen to get better visibly


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats shocking :( I would be very angry at the nursary! and these parents for being abusive, children sadly take it out on their peers as you can see here. I wouldnt send my child there any more either. . It must be really bad bite if you are worried about it not going away. Post a pic maybe?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

If the daycare knows the child is being abused, they are legally bound to make a report.


----------



## Dragonfly

The day care William was in had 2 teachers and one helper and 75 pupils! split in to full time, morning or afternoon . Wasnt even a big place either. Not a wonder they have them cuing in lines and ushered around to play (the exact words from the principal when I had to corner her on an incident).


----------



## Lina

Ah, poor kid. I had a feeling this was the case. I'm glad that this kid wasn't excluded thus shifting the problem elsewhere instead of getting him help.


----------



## eddjanuary10

I hope her face heals quickly, sounds painful. My son was bitten on the leg once by a boy on a bouncy castle, I was right there but he did it in a flash. You are rightfully annoyed but try and think your childs face will heal, the other kid may never heal from the abuse she has went through :hugs: It's difficult when you have to take your child back each day to be in the girls company, hope your lo's ok x


----------



## smokey

It wull heal up before yoy know it, I was attacked by a dog on my mouth and chin whwn I was about 18 months and other thenhaving no front teeth till I was 9 there was no scaring left and after abour 6 moths you couldnt anything.
The face heals realy easily especialy on babies and toddlers


----------



## whit.

Dragonfly said:


> Thats shocking :( I would be very angry at the nursary! and these parents for being abusive, children sadly take it out on their peers as you can see here. I wouldnt send my child there any more either. . It must be really bad bite if you are worried about it not going away. Post a pic maybe?

Are you saying that children bite because they're being abused? If so, that's absurd. There are tons of parents who are mortified their children are the biters. 



Jess & Ozzie. 
https://daycare.com/indiana/


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Op said that the child is abused, whit. Not dragonfly. Now be a good girl and apologise :winkwink:


----------



## whit.

Didn't see anything about the child being abused. :shrug:

Sorry if it was Dragonfly, IMO it's still absurd to say a biter is being abused, though.


----------



## sparkle_1979

eh Im confused with the abused part, anyways moving on. My toddler went through a stage of biting her sister. It was bloody horrible and I could be standing next to them and before I knew it she had done it. The marks do go x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

lillyttc said:


> I couldn't ask many questions to them, I almost knew they wont tell us who the kid was either, though I have a good guess about it. My husband dropped my child at the day care and asked the assistant a lot of questions. I was told yesterday that the other kid wanted to kiss, but it was very clear from todays response my husband got that the child vented her violent frustration on my daughter. The girls parents are abusive towards her he was told, and also that this is not the first incident of this kind, but I guess the first one on the face and so bad. We are told that the day care is trying legal and counselling alternatives to deal with this child. I think they cant even say no to admitting the child.
> 
> By yesterday evening my girl seemed to be in a normal mood, but yesterday afternoon she was really scared and dint leave me for a while. I don't want to feel bad about the other child sincerely but I just feel so insane :cry: when I see my daughters face or the thought comes to my mind.
> 
> Thank you all for making me feel better, I wish that her scares fade away and she looks normal again, it looks quite unpleasant now. I will attach a photo when I go home, and probably then I can know if this kind of scare had been seen to get better visibly

First paragraph :thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Is it just me that thinks it really unprofessional for the daycare to tell another parent if a child is being abused?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

It is unprofessional. They should be making a report with their concerns.


----------



## ~RedLily~

I thought they were by the 'legal and counselling alternatives' comment. Either way I think there are a few issues that should be looked into further with the daycare IMO.


----------



## lillyttc

It was not told voluntarily. My husband had explicitly asked if there was a problem and then he was told that the child's parents are physically abusive and that the creche is trying to contact a psychologist and also see what they legally need to do. Given the fact that they did not reveal who the kid was (though I can guess based on my observations), it seems perfectly fine that they told the history. 

I (or probably anybody else) don't want to imply that a kid has to be physically abused to be a biter, I have the strong feeling that a kid whose parents are abusive might certainly exhibit violent behavior. After all for a significant time in their childhood, they try to imitate what they observe, its difficult to think otherwise. 

My kid has the tendency to hit (the ground, an object or somebody who has done that) when somebody snatches things from her hands suddenly, so I can understand their natural impulse, but that nonetheless doesn't help with my feelings. All that I care is if her face returns to the earlier look. She looks quite unpleasant to me especially.


----------



## whit.

Sorry, DragonFly. I thought you were the one that brought up the abused comment.

I think it's actually illegal to discuss anything regarding a child with another parent.


----------



## whit.

lillyttc said:


> My kid has the tendency to hit (the ground, an object or somebody who has done that) when somebody snatches things from her hands suddenly, so I can understand their natural impulse, but that nonetheless doesn't help with my feelings. All that I care is if her face returns to the earlier look. She looks quite unpleasant to me especially.

I hate to be the devils advocate but what if someone said since your child was a natural hitter then they might be being abused at home? If the Daycare said that to another parent? :wacko:

Is it possible the child could have taken a toy from your LO, your LO hit the other child and then the LO bite because your LO hit? :shrug:


----------



## lillyttc

I guess you don't read the reply completely. I did say that a violent behavior doesn't necessarily imply parents being abusive but the other way seems very logical.

Discussing about some other child with another parents: I also mentioned that they did not reveal who the child was, and that I had expected. 

As a parent I do have every right to inquire further to check it was a one of its kind random even or something which they have observed earlier and if there are reasons and if they are trying to do something about it.


----------



## whit.

lillyttc said:


> I guess you don't read the reply completely. I did say that a violent behavior doesn't necessarily imply parents being abusive but the other way seems very logical.
> 
> Discussing about some other child with another parents: I also mentioned that they did not reveal who the child was, and that I had expected.
> 
> As a parent I do have every right to inquire further to check it was a one of its kind random even or something which they have observed earlier and if there are reasons and if they are trying to do something about it.

I was just saying. I don't know how the daycare can even make claims like that without having actual proof or taking it to the proper authorities. Especially making claims like that to another parent.


----------



## lillyttc

I had thought about the hit and bite theory initially, but all the same age children are good friends and this girl has to much bigger (and my guess is a girl who is 2.5 years old). This guess is supported by the evidence of the bite marks, the bit mark points to almost all the front teeth. and non of the 1-1.5 year kids have all the top and bottom teeth yet (at least in this creche). An above all I had told them that she hits when i take her things from hands, they would have told, at least they wont say "she came to kiss and did this".

I wouldn't have cared much if it was in any other part, sure I would have asked for an assurance that this wont happen again as we have done, but yes if I knew for 100% who the kid was, I would certainly talk to her parents. 

Discussing about a child with another parent can be as illegal as we discussing about 'that' 'X' kid here in this forum.


----------



## lillyttc

whit. said:


> I was just saying. I don't know how the daycare can even make claims like that without having actual proof or taking it to the proper authorities. Especially making claims like that to another parent.

My best guess is that they are in the process which might have started some time back, because I am told this is not the first time. Just that my kid was unlucky to have them on her face.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

While you think you may have a right to know, you actually don't. It's not like they are trying to be devious. They are legally bound to keep confidentiality.


----------



## Dragonfly

whit. said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Thats shocking :( I would be very angry at the nursary! and these parents for being abusive, children sadly take it out on their peers as you can see here. I wouldnt send my child there any more either. . It must be really bad bite if you are worried about it not going away. Post a pic maybe?
> 
> Are you saying that children bite because they're being abused? If so, that's absurd. There are tons of parents who are mortified their children are the biters.
> 
> 
> 
> Jess & Ozzie.
> https://daycare.com/indiana/Click to expand...




Ozzieshunni said:


> Op said that the child is abused, whit. Not dragonfly. Now be a good girl and apologise :winkwink:




whit. said:


> Didn't see anything about the child being abused. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry if it was Dragonfly, IMO it's still absurd to say a biter is being abused, though.

Well I didnt say that, that would be odd to come out with without knowing any details. The poster said it :wacko:

:cry: no fair. You probably just read skim read :blush:


----------



## lillyttc

Yes they are legally bound to keep the identity of the kid confidential and thats perfectly understandable. 

But it doesn't make sense as to why they should keep shut about the back-ground about the unknown child. Even if its not due to parental abuse, I have every right to know if its a persistent problem, which means the kid has a problem which needs attention. 

To me it is like saying you are not supposed to discuss the reasons behind this consequence as they might be related to some living people though they are anonymous, EVEN if I am the mother of the child who suffered.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

With abuse, it's a touchie subject. I worked in a preschool for abused children. We were not allowed to discuss the home circumstances of any child, whether we named the child or not. Bottom line, they should not have said anything, no matter what you asked. They broke the confidentiality of that child and the parents and can get into BIG trouble for it.

How is your little girl today?


----------



## anita665

Personally I think that whether your LO took a toy off the other child first or not, your feelings are completely understandable. You can understand why children act in the way that they do but it doesn't stop you feeling terrible when you're child is on the recieving end of something like that. 

As for the nursery, I don't think they should have given that much away but perhaps they were a bit panicked by the situation and just said too much. I think if it had been my LO and they had refused to say anything at all I would have taken my LO out of the setting.


----------



## qpaulina42

First, to address the bite, make sure to put lots of antibiotic cream on it to avoid infection. Mouths are dirty. I had a human bite on my arm, got infected, I have a scar now but it's very faint. Baby skin is pretty good at healing though!
Also, let's not blame the other child. She's still young and has a lot to learn. Daycare will need to step up in teaching her that's it's not ok to bite. And it's sort of dodgy how they are handling this situation. Can you switch daycares?


----------



## whit.

Dragonfly said:


> whit. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> Thats shocking :( I would be very angry at the nursary! and these parents for being abusive, children sadly take it out on their peers as you can see here. I wouldnt send my child there any more either. . It must be really bad bite if you are worried about it not going away. Post a pic maybe?
> 
> Are you saying that children bite because they're being abused? If so, that's absurd. There are tons of parents who are mortified their children are the biters.
> 
> 
> 
> Jess & Ozzie.
> https://daycare.com/indiana/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzieshunni said:
> 
> 
> Op said that the child is abused, whit. Not dragonfly. Now be a good girl and apologise :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whit. said:
> 
> 
> Didn't see anything about the child being abused. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry if it was Dragonfly, IMO it's still absurd to say a biter is being abused, though.Click to expand...
> 
> Well I didnt say that, that would be odd to come out with without knowing any details. The poster said it :wacko:
> 
> :cry: no fair. You probably just read skim read :blush:Click to expand...


That's why I thought it was odd! :haha: 
I said I was sorry, I did read all of the posts but I didn't see the sentence about abuse.


----------



## Dragonfly

Thats ok , more than guilty of it myself lol


----------



## lillyttc

If anybody had seen this kind of scare fading away please let me know, that will make me feel better. I only need info about whether anybody had a personal experience about this "Healing" without a scar left naturally. There is a tear to the skin in 2-3 places, but except this one, others are under the chin

Please kindly don't reply to give me advises about what I should and shouldn't feel about the other kid, I think I can decide better about that part. And also don't reply without reading my posts completely.


----------



## XJessicaX

lillyttc said:


> If anybody had seen this kind of scare fading away please let me know, that will make me feel better. I only need info about whether anybody had a personal experience about this "Healing" without a scar left naturally. There is a tear to the skin in 2-3 places, but except this one, others are under the chin
> 
> Please kindly don't reply to give me advises about what I should and shouldn't feel about the other kid, I think I can decide better about that part. And also don't reply without reading my posts completely.

OMG! Sorry, when you initially said bite mark I just presumed a small bruise. I wasnt expecting that! Your poor LO!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww bless her that looks sore. Once the cut is healed over you could try bio oil that's supposed to help scars heal. I honestly don't think it will scar though, it will probably take quite a long time to go but I don't think it will permanently scar.

I don't know if this helps as it is a different cut but this is LO's cut with 13 months between. It had to be glued and I was told the scarring would be bad.

Edit: oops sorry they were only supposed to be small attachments

[Pics Removed]


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Alex tumbled off the bed and cut open his chin. Took a while, but it's barely noticible just now.

And that is a severe bite :( How did the child get on your daughter long enough to do that much damage? I would be pulling Alex out and finding a new nursery.


----------



## lillyttc

~RedLily~ said:


> Aww bless her that looks sore. Once the cut is healed over you could try bio oil that's supposed to help scars heal. I honestly don't think it will scar though, it will probably take quite a long time to go but I don't think it will permanently scar.
> 
> I don't know if this helps as it is a different cut but this is LO's cut with 13 months between. It had to be glued and I was told the scarring would be bad.
> 
> Edit: oops sorry they were only supposed to be small attachments

Thanks a lot, seeing that change for your LO was really made me feel good. probably when my daughter's face becomes a little better without any red marks all over her lower face, I would get to my normal self.


----------



## nicki01

Aww bless that looks sore! Charlie got bitten at nursery for 3 weeks solid everytime she went!! (only tuesday and wednesday mornings). To be honest i didnt grumble too much, they had 2 children in her room at the time that were going through a biting phase and charlie had picked up a habit of snatching toys so she got bitten on the face everytime!!

Obviously it wasnt nice for her but what could i do! It stopped and nursery explained that they were working with the children to prevent this and steer away from bitting!

Charlie may become a biter one day so i try not to judge!

Your little one will heal super well and wont even tell it ever happened!


----------



## lillyttc

nicki01 said:


> Aww bless that looks sore! Charlie got bitten at nursery for 3 weeks solid everytime she went!! (only tuesday and wednesday mornings). To be honest i didnt grumble too much, they had 2 children in her room at the time that were going through a biting phase and charlie had picked up a habit of snatching toys so she got bitten on the face everytime!!
> 
> Obviously it wasnt nice for her but what could i do! It stopped and nursery explained that they were working with the children to prevent this and steer away from bitting!
> 
> Charlie may become a biter one day so i try not to judge!
> 
> Your little one will heal super well and wont even tell it ever happened!

I hadn't spoken anything much in the daycare, I cant change what had happened to her face anyway. But, I think any mother who would experience anything like this would understand how it actually feels, bites and red marks all over her left and lower face. I cant imagine what if it was somebody a little older. 

Believe me these kind of behaviors are contagious. Today morning she was experimenting on my skin with her nails trying to scratch which she has never never done before. She is in a stage where she is trying to imitate almost everything that she observes. From day-before-yesterday, she has become a little aggressive which is noticeable. When I say this I am aware that it can go from her to somebody else too. 

For now I have to wait for 2 months to make any changes with respect to her day care.


----------



## XJessicaX

Once again I am asking HOW a child manages to bite another child when they are meant to be supervised. That isnt a snap bite, that's a BIG deliberate bite that would have taken some doing! 
With Ozzie here, I would be swapping nurseries as obviously they are not in control of the children. I would be......FURIOUS (I am getting cross now!) if my daughter came home with something like that.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

In this circumstance, I would NOT be respecting any of this daycare's "wishes."


----------



## Brookey

That doesnt even look like one bite mark, it looks like this other kid must have had a lot of time before being stopped to make that much damage.

Im not a fan of nurseries either for this reason, the children cant be supervised all the time. Obviously very personal choice though. 

I think if you are not happy with you LO being there anymore then you have every right to move her. I wouldnt hesitate xxxx


----------



## nicki01

I completely understand how you feel, its awfull. When charlie had hers it made me want to cry when i looked at her and as it was repeated over 3 weeks it was heart breaking! 

I can see how it happens though, my friends little one has bitten charlie twice now and both times we were both there, just busy sorting out another child and again it was a frustration thing, she just lunged at her and the damage was done. Also as charlie isnt one to be knocked over i dont think it helps as if she toppled over then the other child wouldnt be able to get enough contact to bite but as charlie restrains from falling and almost pushes against them the other child can easily get a bite in, in a second. 

Obviously im not excusing this as its horrible when it happens but to me its just toddlers being toddlers and sadly some do go through this phase.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Having worked in nursery, both in the US and the UK, I have never seen a bite that bad and I've been bitten as well.


----------



## krissy1984

Ouch that is an awful bite! I was expecting one bite mark but nothing like that. your poor lo :-(

Kellan used to be a biter and he did once bite his friend very badly, it was so quick and i felt awful after for the lo. luckily he grew out of it, but to do marks like that its a few bites i think. 

I really hope its okay soon, my friends lo who got bitten has no marks now and it drew blood so was deep. 

Xx


----------



## whit.

I just skimmed the replies after seeing the picture.

I worked in a daycare and we had some bad biters. I'm sorry but that does not look like a bite to me.

Even with a bad bite, there should be teeth marks still. I don't see any teeth marks especially on the bottom, it looks like a cut. Plus, think about a bite. Even if *I* bit someone, with all of my teeth - it wouldn't leave a mark like the bottom part is suggesting.


----------



## Lina

That looks like a bite and something else they are covering up, perhaps a fall? I would take my LO out immediately. Clearly the children are inadequately supervised.


----------



## SerenityNow

I expect it will heal without scarring, or with very, very minimal scarring that won't affect her appearance. But I'm sure it is awful to look at your precious LO hurt like that, even knowing it will heal. :hugs:

Are you comfortable with the way the nursery handled it? That's a pretty major injury. The fact that it was inflicted on her by another child rather than a freak accident, seems like something that they should be taking very seriously and making concrete plans to ensure that it never happens again. 

Honestly, that is so much more severe than a typical "toddler biting out of frustration" injury, I'd think that the child who did it may have special needs and should be in some sort of therapeutic nursery.


----------



## leelee

That bite mark is horrendous. Your poor LO :(

If it were me I would be ignoring the notice period and pull my child out straight away. They have handled it wrong on so many levels. 

First off, if the child is a biter then they should have a risk assessment in place and this child should not be allowed to give kisses to another, or have close contact given the severity of the bite. It also looks like the child had a right go at your child so I would have serious questions about why no-one intervened straight away. It is like a small animal got at your child.

And lastly, they should not be discussing the other child with regards accusations of abuse. It is okay for you to be told that this wasn't a one off, but it sounds like they gave you the whole history. It is grossly unprofessional.

I also feel sorry for that child if they are being abused, that was some display of aggression :(

I would be fuming.


----------



## indy and lara

Poor wee soul, that is a horrid bite and looks really sore. I would think it will go completely though as children's skin heals remarkably well. 

I would obe questioning any Nursery who shared confidential information about another child with you. This is grossly unprofessional and a complete no no in all school/ nursery settings. In all honesty, had this happened in my class I would probably not even have told you which child was involved. For your own peace of mind I would be asking for a proper investigation into how this happened. I would also be concerned that if they can be this unprofessional regarding confidential information, what else do they which is not above board?


----------



## Ice Cold Cube

Your poor baby! That looks really sore. I too think it looks like more than a bite - particularly the bottom part.

Honestly, if that happened to Alex in his nursery, I'd not be happy about sending him back there. It sounds to me as if they are just not being vigilant enough with this known biter. I understand that this kid has problems, and it's not her fault, it's her parents fault, but I'd be worried that she'd bite the same children again.

I hope the mark heals up completely, and soon. Alex has a dermoid cyst on his eyebrow and it flares up now and again. At one point it was infected, grew huge and then it burst and left a really nasty mark on his face. It broke my heart to see his face so sore and damaged for so long, but young skin is very resilient - surprisingly so.

Laura x


----------



## catfromaus

It doesn't look like a bite to me- my daughter has been bitten on the face before, and you could see teeth marks. 
Her bite marks faded within a week, hope your daughters are the same


----------



## aliss

I'm sorry hun but that does NOT add up.

I don't think that is a bite! And that combined with them disclosing confidential information ... something's 'off', iykwim??? 

I would take her out asap, something's wrong here (I did this myself wen I found they were leaving my boy at only 18 months alone to cry in a room open to a kitchen!!)


----------



## whit.

If I were you I'd be questioning the daycare. Maybe they weren't paying attention and it was easier to blame it on another kid (which is why they gave 'information' they aren't suppose to.)


----------



## Ceejay123

Your poor child! I'm certain it won't scar honey, my little sister had such worse scars than that at her age due to meningitis and all but one very deep one faded x


----------



## angel2010

That doesn't look like a bite mark to me. Sadly Carter bit the boy I babysit on his forearm. He bit him pretty badly. He left bruising and teeth marks, just short of breaking skin. The bite didn't look anything like that. 
And for anyone wondering, no, we do not tolerate biting. We never showed him that type of behavior and he is not abused in any way. He got angry and bit him when he took something. Several months later, the boy I babysit went through a biting phase.


----------



## lillyttc

Updated the first post with all the info. Her face looks much better today, and she has been back to full form (or better:happydance:) pulling, pushing, running, jumping, yelling, singing and what not. Felt really happy today seeing my child. I really dont know what is better. she seems to be happy with other kids in day care. There are changes after she started going to day care, like giving a good social smile to strangers and more that come when you interact with lot of people, which I feel we cant provide keeping her at home. But this recent thing has certainly made me rethink.


----------



## angel2010

Glad it is looking better:)


----------



## LannieDuck

I have to agree with the others - that doesn't look like a bite mark to me. Poor thing. I'm pleased she's feeling better today.


----------



## _jellybean_

I would not let lo go back to that place. I have been bitten in the past (by a student), and I had to go get a shot (of what, I can't remember), and get blood tests as well.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

_jellybean_ said:


> I would not let lo go back to that place. I have been bitten in the past (by a student), and I had to go get a shot (of what, I can't remember), and get blood tests as well.

Most likely you got a tetanus shot as well as blood tests to check for HIV, Hepatitis and some other viruses that can be passed through human fluids :hugs: I worked with a woman who was bitten by a youth she worked with and it broke the skin. This is what they did for her :flower:


----------



## lillyttc

Ozzieshunni said:


> _jellybean_ said:
> 
> 
> I would not let lo go back to that place. I have been bitten in the past (by a student), and I had to go get a shot (of what, I can't remember), and get blood tests as well.
> 
> Most likely you got a tetanus shot as well as blood tests to check for HIV, Hepatitis and some other viruses that can be passed through human fluids :hugs: I worked with a woman who was bitten by a youth she worked with and it broke the skin. This is what they did for her :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! I did take her to the doctor on the same day, but the doctor only asked to apply antiseptic on the bite location. He did not suggest anything else. I had inquired in the day care about the other girls health and they said she is perfectly healthy (they keep a copy of the medical records, vaccines etc).


----------



## Jchihuahua

The poor little thing :(. :hugs:

I have been bitten and skin broken by a child at work and didn't have to have any shots or anything.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Agree with some of the others. I work in a nursery and that doesn't look like a bite mark especially the bottom bit where the long line is. I would be questioning the nursery further. Also regardless if you knew who the child was or not they should not be disclosing ANY information about a child especially when abuse is suspected. That would make me question the nursery's quality on it's own x


----------



## Gingerspice

I hope it is healing fine. 

My LO has been bitten several times by children in nursery. She marks very easily and has broken skin before. 

It is often the same child, however this child is her best friend and the nursery have never told me who it is but my child has when asked. One of the workers did (naughtily) nod when I said was it actually x who did it because you always say that. despit knowing though I'd never rant at the parents. its not like they were there at the time to control their chil. if nything i symphaphise with the parent and lay blame on the nursery staff as it was during their care it was allowed to happen.

TBH as much as I find it frustrating to have to sign another accident form after she's been bitten again I am just relieved its not me with the child that bites! I'd be mortified if my child kept biting. 

Anyway, I would struggle with a nursery that disclosed that type of information given it is clearly just a theory and has not been followed to any of their protocol. Why sit on this and then state they're progressing it, because even if something is in action for it they shouldn't have said anything. Very unprofessional and I'd wonder what they must disclose to other parents which may also be unfounded tbh. 

Kids do heal very quickly. I suspect it unlikely that it scars but you could always consider something like bio oil once the wound is sealed as that is meant to help stop scarring.


----------



## SiberianLover

Hi,

I haven't read this whole thread, but I wanted to suggest putting Vitamin E on the bite marks after they are healed to minimize any scarring. Try not to worry. I work with animals and I had my face bitten to where it broke the skin by a shepherd right under my eye, and I have no scar. 

Best of luck.


----------



## lillyttc

It seems as if it will scare, on top of that she is taking her thumb nail near that location (top wound) which is in the healing process as i guess it might be itching. Please let know if there are any ideas as to how I can stop her from doing that? 

Doctor has given some ointment which is to be massaged on the face to prevent it from severe scar i guess.


----------



## Lina

For the itching put some pure organic coconut oil on it, you can get it at holland &barett.


----------



## lillyttc

Hello,
I though I would update with the latest photo of her face. The scare has become quite better, not as ugly as it was on monday of this week. her face is not the same though. Its at such a prominent location that I think she will have a lot of "what is that" questions all her life.

Thank you all for your reassuring replies. I had pulled her out of the day care. I would say fortunately she is very sick (with normal problems which are generally seen in her age, cold, ear infection etc), so I could get a certificate from the doctor that its better to keep her at home. I will be sending her only after 2 weeks till last week of december when I am extremely busy, and then since my notice period at work has already started, I would have my baby full time for next 1 year from the start of 2013 :happydance:.


----------



## Wriggley

aw bless her that looked really sore :(


----------



## A1983

This is a very old thread I know and I cannot see any pictures but can I ask if you lo did scar? The same thing happened to my daughter's face yesterday


----------



## biglebowski

My lo was bitten at a farm play centre a few months ago. He was bitten just at the side of his eye and you could literally count and see each tooth indentation. Thankfully his skin wasn't broken. It was quite swollen for a few hours after and was bruised but there was hardly any mark at all a few days later. It was really heartbreaking to see. Lo got a real fright and talked about it for a good few weeks after. I hope your lo is okay.


----------



## A1983

Thank you for relying and I'm glad your lo is ok! My DD does however have broken skin. ..3 little marks where teeth cut the skin (plus the overall bruise but I know that bit WILL go)


----------



## biglebowski

Your poor lo! She must have gotten such a fright and it would have been sore. Its not about a lo but I was bitten quite forcefully in my shoulder years ago by a client (I work in care), and had to go to hospital as it was pretty awful looking. My skin was broken but the bite was through clothes. I have no mark at all now, and it healed pretty soon after. 
Im sure if you keep lo's wound clean, and take the advice of the ladies in the other thread re: vit E there will be no trace. Lo's heal so quickly!! And a good dose of mummy cuddles will do the trick.


----------

